# How long do golf equipments last?



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I have noticed that golf materials, equipments are quite expensive.

For those who have been golfing for a long time, how long do you replace your materials?


----------



## decock (Apr 24, 2006)

*£$€*

what king of stuff are you talking about? clubs last as long as you want them to. my putter has not changed for years but on the other hand i seem to change my driver every year. a golf ball for me only lasts for about 5/6holes before i change it to a new one and a glove may last me 3/4rounds. golf is as exspensive as you want it to be!! let me know of any thing else..

www.golfinspiration.com


----------



## xStyLe (May 10, 2006)

It all depends on how you take care of your clubs/equipment.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

To give you an idea, my last set of irons, (King Cobras) have lasted me for 8/9 years or so. It is only by choice that I have bought new ones.

Drivers tend to last me a few years then i normally change to a later model, putters can last as long as you like.


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi, fitz, xstyle and decock!

Thank you very much. That was so informative and kind of you to share 
about your experiences with your golf equipments. I am really a way ahead
to golfing knowing about these things and it is all because of your help.

Thanks to www.golfforum.com!


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

it really depends also on how often and how hard you play and if you just toss everything in the trunk after a game, or take the time to make sure they're all cleaned up and dried off..


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, I would think appropriate care is just as important as the initial quality.


----------

